# [OFFICIAL] 2008-09 NHL Regular Season / Playoffs / STANLEY CUP Discussion Thread



## plazzman

This is our OFFICIAL discussion thread for ALL things National Hockey League! Regular season, playoffs, Stanley Cup, etc. Discuss ANYTHING that comes to mind regarding NHL!

Should be an epic season, as well as post-season!

HERE WE GO!


----------



## The Legend

Two tough losses for my Flyers to start the season but are top line seems to be deadly as expected, tonight hopefully we can get our first win against Evgeni Malkin and the Penguins.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

man is it that time already? im still pissed houston doesnt have a team. Hopefully we will get a team soon. No chance in hell im rooting for Dallas though. Go Pit!


----------



## NikosCC

Lets go Flyers...


----------



## Terry77

Just looking at the map, why the hell is Detroit in the Western conference? They need to play the Habs and Leafs more than the Blue Jackets and Predators.

Speaking of the Blue Jackets I got Brassard in my pool. Win


----------



## burton_o6

Well I don't know about you guys, but that Pens vs. Wings game was nothing but satisfying. Also, Staal with the Hat trick and four points? WTF?


----------



## burton_o6

Well, Sean Avery finally got himself suspended...I still can't believe he said "sloppy seconds".


----------



## brownpimp88

That map is major inbalance. We need teams in Seattle, Winnipeg, Regina. What the hell are Detriot and Nashville doing in the West? And what the hell are Phoenix, Florida and Nashville doing in the League??


----------



## Negative1

Apparently, we don't discuss much hockey on the boards. But that's ok.

That's a pretty sweet picture you got there.

It's a good thing Edmonton only plays Florida every few years. Suck to be on that plane ride multiple times a year.


----------



## Suvaco

Man, I really wish the Kings were good.  By the looks of it, they should be very good in a few years, so I guess I'll just have to wait. And I hope Quick can continue to play as well as he is, because bad goal tending has plagued LA for years.


----------



## Negative1

Wawaweewa said:


> Man, I really wish the Kings were good.  By the looks of it, they should be very good in a few years, so I guess I'll just have to wait. And I hope Quick can continue to play as well as he is, because bad goal tending has plagued LA for years.


Don't lose hope, even if it seems they will never get better. I went through that with the Penguins for damn near 6 yearsplus we almost got sold!

I've always thought that Luongo would look great in a Kings jersey. 

Someday....


EDIT:
Heres a photo I find entertaining.

View attachment 2171


:laugh: I like the Flyers one. That must have been from a while ago.


----------



## Suvaco

Doughty restored my hope in the Kings. Even though a good goalie is really what we need, Doughty is looking amazing so far, and I'd be surprised if he didn't win the Calder trophy. He and Jack Johnson are going to lead the Kings' defense in a few years. Shit, they pretty much already do. And then there's Kopitar, Frolov, Brown, and O'Sullivan, all of whom are solid offensive players. So yeah, once the Kings get their hands on a halfway-decent goalie, they should do well.


----------



## Terry77

The Leafs can't even lose when they're suppose to. Make matters worse Rask pulled out a beauty of a game, my life long fandom is killing me inside.

Detroit need a goalie desperately, Osgood and Conks aren't bringing Stanley back.


----------



## rdrush

Terry77 said:


> The Leafs can't even lose when they're suppose to. Make matters worse Rask pulled out a beauty of a game, my life long fandom is killing me inside.
> 
> *Detroit need a goalie desperately, Osgood and Conks aren't bringing Stanley back*.


Blasphemy!!

Ozzy was great last season, but he has been pretty subpar this year. But Conklin is for sure getting the job done. 6 shutouts so far this year, not too shabby. With Detroits stellar defense and puck possession game I still have faith. I am little worried about Boston right now though...


----------



## Terry77

Habs fans about to get pwnt tomorrow morning. 4 players getting cuffed when the team plane lands


----------



## The Legend

My Flyers play the Penguins tomorrow mourning. I hope Mike Richards pounds Sidney Crosby's face in the only problem is that will probably never happen because Crosby never backs up his talk and runs.


----------



## Terry77

Biron's been coming around for the Flyers lately. I think he can be a solid number 1 for them when he gets on his game.


----------



## CaliKid925

I think everyone knows my Sharks are takin it


----------



## Negative1

Well, that time of year has arrived on us. This is easily the most exciting time of the year for me. I love the f*cken playoffs, man.



> *Western Conference Round 1:*
> 
> #1 San Jose Sharks vs. #8 Anaheim Ducks
> 
> Thursday, April 16 at San Jose, 10:30 p.m.
> Sunday, April 19 at San Jose, 10:00 p.m.
> Tuesday, April 21 at Anaheim, 10:30 p.m.
> Thursday, April 23 at Anaheim, 10:30 p.m.
> *Saturday, April 25 at San Jose, 10:00 p.m.
> *Monday, April 27 at Anaheim, TBD
> *Wednesday, April 29 at San Jose, TBD
> 
> #2 Detroit Red Wings vs. #7 Columbus Blue Jackets
> 
> Thursday, April 16 at Detroit, 7:00 p.m.
> Saturday, April 18 at Detroit, 6:00 p.m.
> Tuesday, April 21 at Columbus, 7:00 p.m.
> Thursday, April 23 at Columbus, 7:00 p.m.
> *Saturday, April 25 at Detroit, 7:00 p.m.
> *Monday, April 27 at Columbus,
> *Wednesday, April 29 at Detroit,
> 
> #3 Vancouver Canucks vs. #6 St. Louis Blues
> 
> Wednesday, April 15 at Vancouver, 10:00 p.m.
> Friday, April 17 at Vancouver, 10:00 p.m.
> Sunday, April 19 at St. Louis, 7:00 p.m.
> Tuesday, April 21 at St. Louis, 8:00 p.m.
> *Friday, April 24 at Vancouver, 10:00 p.m.
> *Sunday, April 26 at St. Louis, 8:00 p.m.
> *Tuesday, April 28 at Vancouver, TBD
> 
> #4 Chicago Blackhawks vs. #5 Calgary Flames
> 
> Thursday, April 16 at Chicago, 8:30 p.m.
> Saturday, April 18 at Chicago, TBD
> Monday, April 20 at Calgary, 9:30 p.m.
> Wednesday, April 22 at Calgary TBD
> *Saturday, April 25 at Chicago, 10:00 p.m.
> *Monday, April 27 at Calgary, TBD
> *Wednesday, April 29 at Chicago TBD





> *Eastern Conference Round 1:*
> 
> #1 Boston Bruins vs. #8 Montreal Canadiens
> 
> Thursday, April 16 at Boston, 7:00 p.m.
> Saturday, April 18 at Boston, 8:00 p.m.
> Monday, April 20 at Montreal, 7:00 p.m.
> Wednesday, April 22 at Montreal, 7:00 p.m.
> *Saturday, April 25 at Boston, 7:00 p.m.
> *Monday, April 27 at Montreal, TBD
> *Wednesday, April 29 at Boston, TBD
> 
> #2 Washington Capitols vs. #7 New York Rangers
> 
> Wednesday, April 15, at Washington, 7:00 p.m.
> Saturday, April 18 at Washington, 1:00 p.m.
> Monday, April 20 at New York, 7:00 p.m.
> Wednesday, April 22 at New York, 7:00 p.m.
> *Friday, April 24 at Washington, 7:00 p.m.
> *Sunday, April 26 at New York, 2:00 p.m.
> *Tuesday, April 28 at Washington, TBD
> 
> #3 New Jersey Devils vs. #6 Carolina Hurricanes
> 
> Wednesday, April 15 at New Jersey, 7:30 p.m.
> Friday, April 17 at New Jersey, 7:30 p.m.
> Sunday, April 19 at Carolina, 7:30 p.m.
> Tuesday, April 21 at Carolina, 7:30 p.m.
> *Thursday, April 23 at New Jersey, 7:30 p.m.
> *Sunday, April 26 at Carolina, TBD
> *Tuesday, April 28 at New Jersey, 7:30 p.m.
> 
> #4 Pittsburgh Penguins vs. Philadelphia Flyers
> 
> Wednesday, April 15 at Pittsburgh, 7:00 p.m.
> Friday, April 17 at Pittsburgh, 7:00 p.m.
> Sunday, April 19 at Philadelphia, 3:00 p.m.
> Tuesday, April 21 at Philadelphia, 7:00 p.m. RDS
> *Thursday, April 23 at Pittsburgh, 7:00 p.m. RDS
> *Saturday, April 25 at Philadelphia, 3:00 p.m.
> *Monday, April 27 at Pittsburgh, TBD


I'm really glad to see Columbus and St Louis in there this year.

WEST

I believe Anaheim will upset the Sharks in 6. Sharks are getting old man and though they have a great team I think they rely on Nabokov too much.

Columbus over Detroit. The Jackets are on the rise but this being their first playoffs we could see some post-season rookie mistakes. A chance they can avoid these mistakes in the first round is Hitchcock. The guy is a wizard at defence and backed with a goalie playing his best, I think we can see Columbus in the 2nd round.

Hopfully Chicago sweeps Calgary. Kipper is dead tired. Starting 75+ games this year is awaaay too goddamn much. He will be tired. Expect him to be pulled in the first 2 games and on the bench to start the 3rd.

Luongo's first visit to the Playoffs in a few years, it'll be interesting to see how he plays. Also be Sundin's first trip to the post-season in a few years. St Louis and their come-behind run was deadly and I wouldn't be surprised to see them do it again here. Vancouver will win the first 2, then St Louis will catch up with 2 then more each and St Louis in the 7th.

EAST

Montreal barely beat them last year and thats when the Bruins were lagging. Montreals team is pretty much the same as last years aswell. The Bruins will need to stay hot here though to keep them in this series cause I could see Montreal burning them in 6. It will depend alot on the wasy Thomas plays.


Washington is psycho this year and the Rangers are slowly becoming worse. Lunqvist has been struggling this season and I don't see anything differnt in the playoffs. He will be peppered with shots in each game. Ovechkin is hungrey for the cup and his playing will certainly display that. Caps in 5. Unless Captain throw-the-game decides to let his team down again then the Caps will be put out in 7.

Carolina certainly showed they wanted to make it this year. The Devils and their team look like the Devils of the 2003 season, sans a Mr Stevens. Jersey should be able to take them out though. I think this series will turn out to be exceptionally exciting than they way it looks on paper. Devils in 7.

Ahh yes! The battle of Pennsylvania in the first round. Both good teams this year but the Pens should be able to take them out. Geno and Sid played great together last year and this year they will only be getting better. Probably will be the most exciting series in the opener.

Caps vs Pens in the final on the East and Chicago vs Wings. Then Pens vs Chicago in the final ala 1992.

See you all here on Wednesday evening to discuss the Penguins game. :thumbsup:


----------



## D.P.

I don't follow Hockey that much, but I'll be rooting for My Jersey Devils! :thumb02:


----------



## JuggNuttz

I havent been this excited about a hockey playoff in years!!! well with my Hawks sucking the fat one for so long, and the owners lock out, i kinda gave up on Hockey for a while.


But then came the Saviors: Kane and Teows!!! Two of the best young players in the league and under one awesome banner!! WOOOHOOO!!!!!


----------



## Negative1

Don't forget the Wall man. That guy is a wizard in the playoffs. He could lead them all the way to the finals.
And with his cup victory 5 years ago, I would say hes overdue for a prize. Don;t you?

Chicago vs Pittsburgh finals. Pens in 4 after that. :thumb02:


----------



## JuggNuttz

Khabi been really solid this year, but it worries me, i havent had any faith in him, i hated the signing of him. i remember when he came into the league with all kinds of hype and never lived up to it (course it was with winnipeg before moving to pheonix). then i didnt hear much from him till that year with Tampa, but he also had some of the best defensman infront of him that year with Roman Hamerlic leading them.


so yeah he may do well this year, because the Hawks accually have some real good defensman this year.


and yes with the young kids clicking and hungry, Khabi playing well with Huet behind him doing well too, im hoping for finally seeing a Cup in Chicago in my lifetime!


----------



## All_In

My picks:

Bos>Mon
Was>NYR
Car>NJ
Pit>Phi

SJ>Ana
Det>Col
Van>Stl
Cal>Chi

Two series I have absolutely no confidence in picking: Cal/Chi and NJ/Car...


----------



## Negative1

Gotta share this thread. :laugh:
http://hfboards.com/showthread.php?t=631061


----------



## Terry77

:laugh: I haven't posted on HF in ages. 

Calgary/Chicago is going to ******* rule, balls to the wall hockey. I love the playoffs, even though my Leafs are elsewhere


----------



## D.P.

Devils/Hurricanes tonight!!

How about those Devils yesterday! 4-1 :winner01:


----------



## Negative1

Man, San Jose looked like a pile of smashed asshole. Either that or Anaheim was on their game tonight. I surely hope they can continue this momentum and put out the Sharks in the first.


----------



## JuggNuttz

WOOOOOOOOOOOOO Blackhawks had a great win! Great tight game and ending in 12 seconds into overtime was just awesome!!


im tellin ya that is how playoff hockey should be played, very spirited, hard hitting and a close nailbiting game the whole way.... i love it!


----------



## D.P.

Wow, what a goal by the Penguins.

Philadelphia is up 3-2 right now in the 2nd.


----------



## RWMenace

Go Canucks!


----------



## D.P.

Man, Vancouver is leading the series 3-0 against St.louis.


----------



## Terry77

Habs=gutless.


----------



## Negative1

238; The number of shots the Capitols have taken altogether in 3 games.

Looks like Calgary wasn't swept. I am disappointed with that. If Calgary doesn't get swept then Columbus better not!


----------



## pliff

Damn My habs are out. Boston was clearly the better team in this series, although its hard when 4 of your best guys are injured. Maybe next year we'll do better, maybe they'll sign Lecavalier this summer *crosses fingers*


The flmes did well, I really hop they can beat Chicago. I also want SJ to win the next 3 against Anaheim.

Washington needs to get 3 in a row now, which is doable considering the team they have. If they get eliminated, there is no way I can win my hockey pool 


Also, Go PENS!


----------



## Negative1

I don't think Montreal will want to shell out for Vinny's contract. It isn't due until like 2022. lol

I want to see Washington dominate now. I think them taking second in the East has gotten to their heads. They thought they could roll into the playoffs and take charge and now they are finding out that their aggresive style won't work. I think they wil have it figured out in game 5 though. Green and Ovechkin have to get something going or it's bye, bye.

Penguins play tonight and they better freakin win. They were out played in game 4 like they were rookies but thanks to Fleury, they came through.


----------



## D.P.

I can't believe how good Vancouver did. 

Well anyway, I'm hoping the Devils can win the series against Carolina.


----------



## pliff

Negative1 said:


> I don't think Montreal will want to shell out for Vinny's contract. It isn't due until like 2022. lol
> 
> I want to see Washington dominate now. I think them taking second in the East has gotten to their heads. They thought they could roll into the playoffs and take charge and now they are finding out that their aggresive style won't work. I think they wil have it figured out in game 5 though. Green and Ovechkin have to get something going or it's bye, bye.
> 
> Penguins play tonight and they better freakin win. They were out played in game 4 like they were rookies but thanks to Fleury, they came through.



But Tampa needs to free up some money and they definatily need a goalie. What we have to offer is a ''_good_'' goalie prospect that doesnt cost much yet. 

Say Price + Both Kostityn's for Lecavalier sounds pretty good, especially if you need to free up money. Maybe throw in a draft pick in there or something.

Washington needs to get their shit together if they want to survive. I think they didnt expect Lunvquist to be so solid... he's definatly been on top of his game in the playoffs.

*
SAN JOSÉ NEEDS A WIN TONIGHT!*


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

damn i love playoff hockey! nothing like it in this world.

Capitals just ******* dominated the Rangers.


----------



## Negative1

Yeah ZP, that was scray to watch. 

That goal off the faceoff was lightning fast. Let's hope they can keep this momentum going and take the series.

Weren't they down like this last year and they came back to force game 7? :confused02:


----------



## JuggNuttz

My Blackhawks took care of the Flames and now head back to Chicago tied 1-1 with Vancouver. things lookin pretty good so far!


----------



## pliff

JuggNuttz said:


> My Blackhawks took care of the Flames and now head back to Chicago tied 1-1 with Vancouver. things lookin pretty good so far!


Yeah that was a pretty sweet comeback. The Hawks are getting pretty good...


----------



## JuggNuttz

HAWKS WIN HAWKS WIN!!!!!!!!! I think the Hawks have a good shot at winning it all.... im gettin super psyched!


----------



## All_In

-Pens need to win game 7 or I'll cry. Fleury needs to make some timely saves, Hal Gill needs to be scratched, and we need to score 5 goals again. 
-Canes should finish off the Bruins tonight.
-Hawks score goals with ease it looks like. They're not going to have that easy of a time with the Wings (I think). However, if their regular season record vs the Wings is indicative of their playoff chances, I like em. If the Pens don't get there, I'll be cheering for the Blackhawks.
-I can't stand how good the Wings are, and they haven't even had Rafalski back.
-Ovechkin's hit on Gonchar was dirty as hell. I lost a lot of respect for him, and some other Caps players/divers...cough Semin cough...People try to say Crosby dives? C'mon now.

Great playoffs, minus the strange officiating that's been going on (that Hawks PP and Pens PP at the end of their respective games were just ridiculous).

PS - I didn't know this thread existed, but here were my picks prior to the Playoffs.

1st round: 
Pit>Phi
Car>NJ
Bos>Mon
Was>NYR
SJ>Ana
Det>Col
Van>Stl
Chi>Cal 
(I went 7 for 8...seriously!)

2nd round: 
SJ>Chi
Det>Van

Pit>Was
Bos>Car

3rd round:

Pit>Bos
SJ>Det

Unfortunately I had SJ going all the way to the final and losing to Pit. I only picked SJ because I'm a huge Pit fan and I knew if they met the Wings again, the same sh*t would happen.


----------



## truebluefan

*Ducks top Red Wings 2-1 to force Game 7 in Detroit*

Ryan Getzlaf and Corey Perry each had a goal and an assist and Jonas Hiller made 38 saves as the Ducks beat the Red Wings 2-1 Tuesday to force a decisive Game 7 in the Western Conference semifinal series.


----------



## All_In

Ryan Getzlaf is a f*ckin stud. Two points on the Ducks' two goals. Then bitches out Filupila and fights Hossa. Awesome/hilarious. Nice cheapshot by Niedermayer at the end there. If I didn't want the Wings to lose so badly I'd probably have cared a little more that it is going to go unpunished.


----------



## burton_o6

Well guys...Pens take on the Wings again. After watching both teams all season, and with the pick ups, pens in 6.


----------



## HrrcnsMc8

GO PENS! Series tied 2-2!


----------



## JuggNuttz

Tonight....game 7 of the Stanley Cup Finals......



does it get any better then game 7 hockey?!? i hope theres overtime!


----------



## imrik32

Some Hockey fans you guys are. GO PENS!!! It was so great to see them beat Detroit at home after getting wrecked in games 1/2/5.


----------



## All_In

Unbelievable game 7, unbelievable series, and unbelievable Stanley Cup Playoffs. The NHL won out on this one. Pens vs Wings, Pens vs Caps, Wings vs Ducks - all 7 game epic series. 

Pens are cups champs!


----------



## taz1458

Hell Yes to the Pens!!!! From Zero to Hero!!


----------

